# how to not get screwed



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

So I bid a roof job today. I bid it high and they said my price was good. My worst fear on any job is that I won't get paid. I am going to write a contract and have them sign it. I am going to ask for half the money up front also to cover the materials. 
When it comes time to collect the other half, is there any kind of third party that can hold the money till the job is completed and then release it to me upon completion? I just wan't to make sure that they have all of the money before I do the work and have to pay my guys.


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

Set up a payment schedule and split it up into a few installments. Dont leave a large amount of money for the end.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

KellyD&B said:


> Set up a payment schedule and split it up into a few installments. Dont leave a large amount of money for the end.


1/2 on signing, 1/4 first day (before the tools come out), 1/4 substantial completion.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

You got me beat. I've never had a customer say my price looked good after bidding it high.

Most roof jobs are either nothing down or 25% around here. Considering they are done in a day or two, a lot of payments really are difficult.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> You got me beat. I've never had a customer say my price looked good after bidding it high.
> 
> Most roof jobs are either nothing down or 25% around here. Considering they are done in a day or two, a lot of payments really are difficult.


But that's what you do for a living. I am not sure that the OP is a roofer.

Blue Bird, Do you have to have a license to do roof work in your area? if so, do you have that? Does your insurance cover roofing work?

And I agree with Bam, you should be done in a few days, depending on the size, why would you need progress payments. Like David said, get a deposit (for materials) and then maybe something on day one, but if you are only going to be there two or three days, collect the remainder when you are finished. Don't make them cut three checks on a short job.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Here is a tip... Don't work for people who may have an issue paying.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

RobertCDF said:


> Here is a tip... Don't work for people who may have an issue paying.


Easy to say...try determining a wolf in a sheepskin in a herd of sheep.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

bluebird5 said:


> So I bid a roof job today. I bid it high and they said my price was good. My worst fear on any job is that I won't get paid. I am going to write a contract and have them sign it. I am going to ask for half the money up front also to cover the materials.
> When it comes time to collect the other half, is there any kind of third party that can hold the money till the job is completed and then release it to me upon completion? I just wan't to make sure that they have all of the money before I do the work and have to pay my guys.


Nothing pizzes me off more than people who run out on the last day of a job when we are rolling up. they know it's time to pay, 
so they put the wife and kids in the car, back out of the garage and split, right at the crutial moment. (usually young people, living on a shoestring)
It gets to where I look forward to the confrontation, and corner them with the bill before the job is done.
I always get paid that way.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Payment on completion around here. Gives the customer a since of security knowing they're not getting screwed. If you guys are getting stiffed a lot, maybe you should look at your finished product. I've had some slow pays from time to time but nobody that has intentionally not paid.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Don't be paranoid...Have a contract and spec of what you doing, break up payments during the course of the job to cover material and OHE, don't leave a large balance, and do everything according to your contract.

With that said, this is a business, with every job there is a chance you will not get paid... happened to me 3 times since I have been in business (almost 30 years), got my money but in court and it happened with the nicest people, that it never crossed my mind they would pull something like this... But like anything else, live and learn, because people get funny when it comes down to money, so you never know.

Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

BrandConst said:


> Payment on completion around here. Gives the customer a since of security knowing they're not getting screwed. If you guys are getting stiffed a lot, maybe you should look at your finished product. *I've had some slow pays from time to time but nobody that has intentionally not paid.*


Patience grasshopper, patience.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Anytime you go into an agreement, money should part of it. Even when we do a simple countertop, money is required upfront...

You are either managing cash flow or it is managing you...


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

DavidC said:


> Patience grasshopper, patience.
> 
> Good Luck
> Dave


I guess 10 years isn't enough patience.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

bluebird5 said:


> So I bid a roof job today. *I bid it high *and they said my price was good.


What exactly does that mean? You wrote it while _on_ the roof? You were under the influence of illicit drugs while bidding? 

Or is it, _"I priced the roof above/way above what I would "normally" charge, due to...."_?

And _you're_ worried about the customer not paying.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

J F said:


> What exactly does that mean? You wrote it while _on_ the roof? You were under the influence of illicit drugs while bidding?
> 
> Or is it, _"I priced the roof above/way above what I would "normally" charge, due to...."_?
> 
> And _you're_ worried about the customer not paying.


:clap::laughing::clap::laughing:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Since 1995 the only people who have stiffed me are builders....


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

JBM said:


> Since 1995 the only people who have stiffed me are builders....


 I've had plenty of subs try to stiff me. Usually trying to get paid for their mistakes.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

BrandConst said:


> I guess 10 years isn't enough patience.


Just saying, their out there. If you haven't met one yet I'm sure you will at some point before you're done.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 22, 2007)

blue bird , I think if you need to have some one hang on to the money for the owner wile you do the work , You should just pass on the job . 
life to short to worry about getting payed . 
In case of a third party payment such as a( land lord @ supper ) I mite ask for 2 certified bank checks 1 to be payed At the start of job and the 2nd at completion . 
We do a roof in a day .
Most of the time i get payed at completion . 
I have had people complain that we where done before lunch and i charged to much money for a few hours of work ? WTF 
I get a lot of work because i don't ask for payment until we are done .
John


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

bluebird5 said:


> When it comes time to collect the other half, is there any kind of third party that can hold the money till the job is completed and then release it to me upon completion?



Sure, tell the HO to write a check to me... I will hold it for you at special handling rate, since you a member here...:thumbsup:


----------

